# 01803333952 angerufen jetzt Adresse angegeben Abzocke??



## Rebel84 (17 Juli 2007)

Hallo
Brauche eure hilfe hab mal inner sufu rumgeguckt und habe diese nummer schoneinmal gefunden bei diesem thread hatte der user die angaben adresse nicht angegeben.
Ich habe gestern aus jucks die nummer mit paar kumpels gewählt heute morgen kommt dann ein anruf ich soll doch bitte meine adresse angeben mit die mir eine bestätigung zuschicken wollen das ich das erwachsenden angebot genutz habe (Keine Rede Von RECHNUNG)
Hab dann auch meine angaben angegeben da ich ja wusste das ich die nummer angerufen hatte.So weiss aber jetzt net wat ich machen soll is dat jetzt en vertrag?
Hab das gefühl das  wie ich die adresse angegeben hatte was falsches getan habe.
Kennt jemand denn KUNDENSERVICE von dieser nummer wollt dann da nochmal anrufen und nochmal nachhören.
Bin voll verzweifelt was soll ich jetzt tun und ich bin er 17 einhalb.
Bitte helft mir
Bitte
LG TOM


----------



## Rebel84 (17 Juli 2007)

*AW: 01803333952 Angerufen jetzt adresse angegeben Abzocke??*

Kann mir keiner helfen bitte helft mir


----------



## Reducal (17 Juli 2007)

*AW: 01803333952 Angerufen jetzt adresse angegeben Abzocke??*

@ Tom, wir dürfen die hier keinen Rat dazu geben, da das verbotene Rechtsberatung wäre. Auf der Telefonrechnung wird lediglich die Nummer abgerechnet, die angewählt wurde. An deine Adresse bekommst du nun eine separate Rechnung, der man (wenn man nicht zahlen will) entsprechend begegnen muss - oder auch nicht! Erkundige dich mit der Rechnung doch mal bei deiner nächstgelegenen Verbraucherzentrale oder einem Anwalt.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (17 Juli 2007)

*AW: 0180333......... Angerufen jetzt adresse angegeben Abzocke??*

...also ich hatte auch mal so eine Nummer angerufen und auf deren Schreiben gar nicht reagiert, da ich davon ausgehe, dass diese Geschäftsmodell in Deutschland illegal ist. Der Gesetzgeber hat nämlich für Teledienste dieser Art extra die 09005er Nummern angeschafft (siehe TDG), womit die 0180er Servicenummern oder die Nutzung von Festnetznummern mit einem zusätzlichen Vertrag (das ist der der dann zur Rechnung kommt) womöglich unzulässig ist. Prüfen sollte das aber erstmal ein Gericht, doch von der Klage eine Anbieters habe ich in so einer Sache noch nichts gelesen. In anderen Ländern ist das Abrechnungsmodell sogar verboten!

Einen Haken hat die Sache aber, denn wenn man nicht bezahlt, dann wird man von Mahnungen genervt und außerdem rufen i. d. R. Mitarbeiter der Hotlinebetreiber an und versuchen so bösartigen Druck auf den vermeintlichen Vertragspartner aufzubauen.


----------



## Rebel84 (17 Juli 2007)

*AW: 01803333952 Angerufen jetzt adresse angegeben Abzocke??*



Reducal schrieb:


> @ Tom, wir dürfen die hier keinen Rat dazu geben, da das verbotene Rechtsberatung wäre. Auf der Telefonrechnung wird lediglich die Nummer abgerechnet, die angewählt wurde. An deine Adresse bekommst du nun eine separate Rechnung, der man (wenn man nicht zahlen will) entsprechend begegnen muss - oder auch nicht! Erkundige dich mit der Rechnung doch mal bei deiner nächstgelegenen Verbraucherzentrale oder einem Anwalt.


Hi
Von einer seperaten rechung hat die Person am Telefon nicht geredet er meinte nur das ich eine bestätigung bekomme das ich das erwachsenen angebot genutzt hätte sowas Rechnung war nie die rede.Das is ja dnan abzocke.
Kennst du denn diese nummer??
Er hat von einem Kundendienst geredet von dem erkommt wenn ich noch fragen hätte das ich docht anrufen könnte wie finde ich das raus welcher kundendienst das ist? Mit ich da mal anrufen kann und dem mal die richtige meinung sagen kann.
Vielen dank für die hilfe
LG TOM


----------



## Rebel84 (17 Juli 2007)

*AW: 01803333952 Angerufen jetzt adresse angegeben Abzocke??*



Rebel84 schrieb:


> Hi
> Von einer seperaten rechung hat die Person am Telefon nicht geredet er meinte nur das ich eine bestätigung bekomme das ich das erwachsenen angebot genutzt hätte sowas Rechnung war nie die rede.Das is ja dnan abzocke.
> Kennst du denn diese nummer??
> Er hat von einem Kundendienst geredet von dem erkommt wenn ich noch fragen hätte das ich docht anrufen könnte wie finde ich das raus welcher kundendienst das ist? Mit ich da mal anrufen kann und dem mal die richtige meinung sagen kann.
> ...


Meinst du mit seperaten rechnung mehr geld als für die nummer z.b ich hab 2 minuten telefoniert und muss nun 2 eu bezahlen und es kommt noch eine rechnug wo ich 100 eu bezahlen muss?Obwohl ich ja keinen vertrag mit dennen abgeschlossen habe.
Dann bezahle ich lieber das geld als vor gericht zu ziehen kostet bestimmt mehr.


----------



## Rebel84 (17 Juli 2007)

*AW: 01803333952 Angerufen jetzt adresse angegeben Abzocke??*

Meinst du mit seperaten rechnung mehr geld als für die nummer z.b ich hab 2 minuten telefoniert und muss nun 2 eu bezahlen und es kommt noch eine rechnug wo ich 100 eu bezahlen muss?Obwohl ich ja keinen vertrag mit dennen abgeschlossen habe.
Dann bezahle ich lieber das geld als vor gericht zu ziehen kostet bestimmt mehr.


----------



## Reducal (17 Juli 2007)

*AW: 01803333952 Angerufen jetzt adresse angegeben Abzocke??*



Rebel84 schrieb:


> Dann bezahle ich lieber das geld als vor gericht zu ziehen kostet bestimmt mehr.


Genau davon leben die und das ganz gut.

Bevor wir hier nun weiter spekulieren, warte doch bitte ein paar Tage ab, was da vom Kundendienst kommt. Wenn ein Schreiben kommt, dann wird dort evtl. auch eine Telefonnummer stehen, unter der du denen die Meinung sagen kannst - aber pass auf, der Kundendienst macht Meinung sagen/verdrehen/verwerten von Berufs wegen. Meiner Meinung nach macht deshalb ein Anruf dort wenig Sinn, da die lediglich Kohle von dir wollen. Ob sie denen aber auch zu steht, das hier die Frage.

Diese zweifelhaften Dienste kosten in D übrigens zwischen 48 und etwa 80 €.


----------



## Rebel84 (17 Juli 2007)

*AW: 01803333952 angerufen jetzt Adresse angegeben Abzocke??*

Ja ihr habt recht mit dem bezahlen.Aber wie gesagt bin erst in 2 monaten 18 naja und bis dahin is et ja noch wat.Hab auch keinbock zu meinen eltern zu gehn und zu sagen hörmal en kumpel hat in meinem wissen und da sein en pornohotline angerufen und jetzt muss ich blechen.Die fragen mich doch nachem puls.Ich warte erst mal ab.Ich hoffe das es keine rechnung ist sonst mach ich da mal terz.
Danke euch nochmals 
LG TOM


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juli 2007)

*AW: 01803333952 angerufen jetzt Adresse angegeben Abzocke??*



Rebel84 schrieb:


> Kennst du denn diese nummer??


schau mal hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=193123#post193123

Du bist unter 18?
*melde Dich bitte bei Momax!*(ein Journalist)
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=198381#post198381
vielen Dank!
(Falls der Anbieter Dir Pornographie zur Verfügung gestellt hat, ohne zu prüfen, ob Du 18 bist, hat er sich evtl. strafbar gemacht. Dann wäre auch an eine Strafanzeige zu denken. Entgegen meiner sonstigen Haltung halte ich hier auch eine so genannte Onlineanzeige für sinnvoll. Damit würdest Du möglichen blöden Fragen seitens der anzeigenaufnehmenden Beamten entgehen)
https://service.polizei.nrw.de/egovernment/service/anzeige.html
(könnte ja eigentlich jeder machen, der hier mitliest - immerhin haben ja alle, die das lesen, Kenntnis von dieser möglichen Straftat)

"§ 184
Verbreitung pornographischer Schriften
(1) Wer pornographische Schriften (§ 11 Abs. 3) 
1. einer Person unter achtzehn Jahren anbietet, überläßt oder zugänglich macht, (...)
wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu einem Jahr oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft. "

"§ 184c
Verbreitung pornographischer Darbietungen durch Rundfunk, Medien- oder Teledienste
Nach den §§ 184 bis 184b wird auch bestraft, wer eine pornographische Darbietung durch Rundfunk, Medien- oder Teledienste verbreitet. In den Fällen des § 184 Abs. 1 ist Satz 1 bei einer Verbreitung durch Medien- oder Teledienste nicht anzuwenden, wenn durch technische oder sonstige Vorkehrungen sichergestellt ist, dass die pornographische Darbietung Personen unter achtzehn Jahren nicht zugänglich ist. "

§11 Absatz 3 StGB
"(3) Den Schriften stehen Ton- und Bildträger, Datenspeicher, Abbildungen und andere Darstellungen in denjenigen Vorschriften gleich, die auf diesen Absatz verweisen. "


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juli 2007)

*AW: 01803333952 angerufen jetzt Adresse angegeben Abzocke??*



Rebel84 schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern aus jucks die nummer mit paar kumpels gewählt


wie alt sind die Kumpels? 

Wer hat gewählt? 


Rebel84 schrieb:


> hörmal en kumpel hat in meinem wissen und da sein en pornohotline angerufen



Wo wurde die Nummer beworben? (Antwort gerne als private Nachricht)
Wie in obigem Link zu lesen hatte ich das damals nicht dokumentiert 

edit: ich habe die Ansage inzwischen gehört und dokumentiert. Leider kann ich das aus technischen Gründen nicht zur Verfügung stellen


> Sei willkommen auf Deutschlands heissester und schärfster Sexline. Hier erwarten Dich aufregende Frauen, die Spaß am Sex haben. Um diesen Dienst nutzen zu können, muss dein CLI aktiviert sein. Natürlich mußt Du mindestens 18 Jahre alt sein, um den heissen girls zu lauschen. Bei mindestens 30 Minuten Dauer zahlst Du umgerechnet nur 1 Euro 63 pro Minute. Ist das nicht ein gutes Angebot. Solltest Du Dich verwählt haben oder möchtest Du diesen Dienst nicht in Anspruch nehmen, lege bitte jetzt auf. Wenn Du damit einverstanden bist, drücke bitte jetzt die taste 1. Es erwarten dich heisse stories, eine geile liveline sowie unsere stöhn-line mit geilen, außergewöhnlichen Frauen und girls. Du musst die 1 drückemn, um weiter zu kommen. Drücke bitte jetzt die 1. (...) Leider konnten wir keine Eingabe erkennen. Bitte versuchen sie es noch einmal


Frage: Du hast wohl ohne Nummernunterdrückung angerufen. War Deine Ansage anders?


----------



## Rebel84 (17 Juli 2007)

*AW: 01803333952 angerufen jetzt Adresse angegeben Abzocke??*

Hi
Also bei denn Kumpels war keiner dabei der über 18 oder 18 ist.
Die nummer haben wir aus der bild.
Meine Ansage war nicht anders und ob jemand von denn nummer verbergen gedrückt haben weiss ich nicht schätze nicht da ich ja von dennen angerufen worden bin.
Es war wie in der ansage nie die rede von einer höheren rechnung.

Habe eben mit vodafone mein anbieter telefoniert die meinten ich bräuchte nichts zu bezahlen wenn das von dennen kommt da ich bei denen mitglied wäre und bei keinem anderen anbieter.Ich Habe ein prepaid handy und könnte auch nur soviel vertelefonieren.Wenn die mich belästigen würden zur verbraucherzentrale gehen.Da man telefonisch keinen vertrag abschlisschen kann.
Was meint ihr dazu?

Vielen dank füre die hilfe
LG Tom


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juli 2007)

*AW: 01803333952 angerufen jetzt Adresse angegeben Abzocke??*



Rebel84 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr dazu?


siehe oben. Und schaut, dass ihr die *zeitung herkriegt. Ist medienwirksam, so ein via * transportierter Jugendschutzverstoß


----------



## Rebel84 (17 Juli 2007)

*AW: 01803333952 angerufen jetzt Adresse angegeben Abzocke??*

Soll ich die zeitung jetzt anzeigen?
Soll ich denn jetzt trotzdem bezahlen oder nicht Oder wie meinst du das zeitung herkriegen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juli 2007)

*AW: 01803333952 angerufen jetzt Adresse angegeben Abzocke??*

Bist Du über 18?
(  ) ja
(  ) nein

Wäre also ein Vertrag überhaupt möglich (ich erinnere: Bedingung hierfür ist es, über 18 zu sein)

(  ) ja
(  ) nein
Klarer?

weiter:
Darf man jemandem unter 18 Pornographie ungeschützt zur Verfügung stellen?

(  ) ja
(  ) nein

Ist das strafbar?

(  ) ja
(  ) nein


Welcher Satz würde in einem Medienbericht besser wirken?

(  ) In irgendeiner Zeitung war da so eine Annonce
(  ) In der "B-Zeitung" wurde diese Masche beworben

ich sag dazu jetzt nichts mehr. Tom, schau mal in deinen Personalausweis, ob Du da die Zahl 1989 findest. Danke.

P.S.: Ist diese Preisangabe eindeutig?


> Bei mindestens 30 Minuten Dauer zahlst Du umgerechnet nur 1 Euro 63 pro Minute.


 30 x 1,63 = 49 Euro


----------



## Rebel84 (20 Juli 2007)

*AW: 01803333952 angerufen jetzt Adresse angegeben Abzocke??*

Hallo
Habe heute eine rechnung erhalten von call solutions nachdem muss ich 49 eu überweissen.Wenn ich nicht überweisse erhöht sich das auf 55 eu.Muss ich jetzt überweissen oder kann ichs auch bleibenlassen und garnix mehr tun.oder wie komme ich dagegen an.Anzeige weiss ich nicht gibs keine andere möglichkeit.
MFG Rebel


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Juli 2007)

*AW: 01803333952 angerufen jetzt Adresse angegeben Abzocke??*

scan mal die Rechnung ein (anonymisiert)
oder schick's mir, hast PN
Was die Zahlung angeht:
siehe oben
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=198746#post198746

zu Call Solutions:
das ist die Firma

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q="call+solutions+limited"+hamburg&btnG=Suche&meta=
*https://www.123recht.net/forum_topic.asp?topic_id=52499*


> Nun kam Post, wie es kommen musste. Call Solutions Ltd., Hamburg, Hauptsitz Birmingham, UK. Rechnung für Telefon-Service, 49 Euro. Zahlungsfrist 4 Tage!
> Ich werde mich wohl an das halten, was ich hier http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/rewrite/TexteTelekommunikation/IBC.aspx gefunden habe. Richtig?


wende Dich an momax, hab ich Dir doch schon geraten.
Frau K*B*, Geschäftsführerin der Firma, ist mir unbekannt. Das heisst nicht viel (wenn auch mehr als nichts). Sie ist auch "director" der Limited, ihre einzige Geschäftsführerfunktion in UK laut UKData
http://www.ukdata.com/creditreports/viewDirectorDetails.do?directorId=18892273
weitere Erkundungen zu Frau B* würde ich (wenn ich denn interessiert wäre) hier beginnen.


----------



## Rebel84 (21 Juli 2007)

*AW: 01803333952 angerufen jetzt Adresse angegeben Abzocke??*

Hi
Hab keinen Scanner deshalb werde ich mal das aufschreiben was drinn steht wort wörtlich:


Call Solutions
Gesellschaft für Informations- und Unterhaltungsmanagment
Call Solutions LtD. Postfach 70 23 36 22023 Hamburg

Herrn                                               Rechnung für Telefondienstleistungen
                                                      Datum:  KundenNR:      RechnungsNR:
                                                   19.07.2007  HandyNR       48498
Sehr geehrter Kunde,

vielen Dank für ihre Bestellung.Sie erhielten folgende Dienstleistung(en) zu folgenden Konditionen:

POS: Artikel:      Beschreibung:        Zeitpunkt:    Netto:  MWST   Einzelpreis
1        200   30min Pauschale Telefon  00:17:08  39,69EU  9,31      49,00EU


Zahlungsfrist  26.07.2007                              Gesamtbetrag   49,00EU

Es wurde ein beworbener Sonderdienst Genutzt 0180333952 von dem Anschluss: Handnr

Die angegegeben daten könen Sie je nach Anbieter auch dem Einzelverbindungsnachweiss Ihrer Telefongesellschaft entnehmen.Bei Rückfragen steht ihnen unser Kundenservice am Mo,Mi und Donnerstag von 12.00-14.00 unter der oben genannten Service Hotline Nr.Zur verfügung.

Wird die Zahlungsfrist ohne Angabe von Gründen nicht eingehalten wird eine Erinnerungsgebühr von 5 Eu erhoben.

Danach kommt die anschrift von call solutions.
Und dadrunter der überweisungscheck.


Das wars soweit wenn du dir da was drunter vorstellen kannst wie kriege ich diesen nomax denn.Und was sonst tun.hab das schon meiner Mutter erzählt die möchte keine Anzeige erstatten wenn will sie das überweisen weil sie leider mit mir schon genug sachen von gericht am hals hatte is verständlich.
Wäre super wenn du mir sagen könntest ob es noch en anderen weg gäbe darum zu kommen.

Danke
LG Rebel


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Juli 2007)

*AW: 01803333952 angerufen jetzt Adresse angegeben Abzocke??*

Warum möchte denn Deine Mutter zahlen? Hat sie die Rechtsauffassung, dass Verträge mit Minderjährigen über Sexdienstleistungen nicht den sonst üblichen Gepflogenheiten folgen müssen? Das heisst: schwebend unwirksam, Erziehungsberechtigter muss zustimmen, sonst kein Vertrag. Nur davon erfahren sollte die Firma schon... Sonst bliebe nur, sich auf die *allgemeine* Gültigkeit eines solchen Vertrages zu bestreiten. Du, rebel, hier steht dazu aber nun wirklich genug.


----------



## BenTigger (24 Juli 2007)

*AW: 01803333952 angerufen jetzt Adresse angegeben Abzocke??*

@Rebel84,

zeige deiner Mutter doch einfach mal, was hier so alles zum Thema geschrieben wird. Sie wird sich dann schon für sich selbst richtig entscheiden.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 November 2007)

*AW: 01803333952 angerufen jetzt Adresse angegeben Abzocke??*

Guten Tag, 


Wie ist die Sache jetzt ausgegangen Rebel84 ?


Hast du gezahlt? 


Gruß.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 November 2007)

*AW: 01803333952 angerufen jetzt Adresse angegeben Abzocke??*

Hallo,

Wäre net wenn die zutreffende Person, die dieses Problem gehabt hat schreibt wie es alles ausgegangen ist. Danke.


----------



## passer (7 November 2007)

*AW: 01803333952 angerufen jetzt Adresse angegeben Abzocke??*

Da wird nichts weiter kommen, außer Mahnungen.:-D


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Februar 2008)

*AW: 01803333952 angerufen jetzt Adresse angegeben Abzocke??*

hi

habe genau des gleiche problem
habe denen geantwortet und jetzt kam des hier
gerne b estätigen wir ihnen den eingang ihrer email vom 27.1.2008 und möchten ihnen folgende informationen bezüglich der genutztden serviceleistungen geben:



> die anschlussnummer (...) wurde bei uns erstmalig am 23.1.2008 aufgrund der nutzung einer privaten telefon sex hotline registriert.
> 
> Bei dem genutzten Service handelt er sich um einen gebührenpflichtigen telefon service, der von uns in verschiedenen medien beworben wird. alle werbeanzeigen sind mit entsprechenden preisinformationen versehen. der nutzung voraus ging ferner eine kostenlose preisinformationsansage, des weiteren muss der anrufer per tastendruck aktiv bestätigen, diesen kostenpflichtigen service nutzen zu wollen. erst wenn dies erfolgt ist gelangt der kunde in den gebührenpflichitgen bereich. auch dort besteht weiterhin die möglichkeit durch drücken einer bestimmten taste die preis- sowie firmeninformationen anzuhören.
> 
> ...


__________________________________________________________


des war des brief was soll ich jetzt tun 
soll ich des ignorieren?
hoffe dass bald antowort kommt
mfg

_Diverse Daten editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Februar 2008)

*AW: 01803333952 angerufen jetzt Adresse angegeben Abzocke??*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> was soll ich jetzt tun


Als Erstes deren Bankverbindung hier bitte löschen. So etwas wird nicht gern gesehen... (Dresdner Bank in Hamburg? Das kommt einem spanisch, wenn nicht gar dänisch vor  - ein Hinweis darauf, wer _wirklich_ hinter der Firma steckt???)
(--> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=137892&highlight=sch%E4rfster#post137892 - da steht auch diese Angabe von 1,63€/min - leider weiß ich nicht, um welche Nummer es damals ging und ob das wirklich dieselbe Geschichte war/ist wie hier)

Ansonsten: Die Auseinandersetzung mit solchen Forderungen ist schon so oft Thema gewesen, dass jeder, der hier allgemeine Hinweise geben könnte (und mehr darf man nicht) nur wiederholen würde, was seit 1999 schon hundertfach geschrieben wurde. In diesem Thread wurden bereits mehrere Links und Hinweise angegeben. Mehr Hilfe geht nicht - die Informationen zur Kenntnis zu nehmen, zu schauen, ob sich daraus in Deinem konkreten Fall schlüssige Handlungsempfehlungen ableiten lassen und ggf. sich per Rückfrage bei der Verbraucherzentrale oder beim Anwalt abzusichern - das sind Deine Aufgaben, die man Dir (denn immerhin hast Du ja dort angerufen !?) nicht abnehmen darf (und pädagogisch gesehen ja auch nicht sollte).

Etwas weniger geschwollen formuliert: Lies Dich selbst schlau! 
s.a.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Telefonisch_abgeschlossene_Verträge

PS: Frau K*B*, GFin der GmbH wie der gleichnamigen Limited, wohnt übrigens nicht mehr in Pinneberg, sondern ist nach Hamburg umgezogen. Leider besteht zumindest für die Limited erst im Juli oder so die Verpflichtung, die neue Adresse anzugeben (siehe AGB der deutschen Limitedgründer). Wie das in Deutschland geregelt ist, weiß ich nicht. Da reicht es wahrscheinlich, wenn die Firma noch dort "sitzt", wo sie gemeldet ist (Hamburg, Flughafenstraße, zweiter Briefkasten von rechts in der dritten Reihe von oben?)

PPS: geht es um die exakt selbe Nummer oder nur um dieselbe Firma?


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Februar 2008)

*AW: 01803333952 angerufen jetzt Adresse angegeben Abzocke??*

selbe nummer also auch selba firma
ich bin ja erst 16
also wäre ja der "vertrag" schwebend unwirksam oda nich
und wenn meine eltern nich damit einverstanden sin heißt des dass da kein vertrag zustande kommt
ich hab denen geschrieben und dann schreiben sie dass der gesetzliche vertreter dann dafür haftet
also können sie uns eigentlich anzeigen oda so 
mfg


----------



## Bento (4 Februar 2008)

*AW: 01803333952 angerufen jetzt Adresse angegeben Abzocke??*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich hab denen geschrieben und dann schreiben sie dass der gesetzliche vertreter dann dafür haftet
> also können sie uns eigentlich anzeigen oda so



Jo, anzeigen können die Euch dann. Nur müssen sie auch nachweisen, dass deine Eltern grob fahrlässig ihre Aufsichtspflicht verletzt haben. Dann müssten sie für dich haften. Naja und das ist bei einem 16 jährigen Jugendlichen schon schwer, da man ihm ja viel Freiheiten gewähren darf


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Februar 2008)

*AW: 01803333952 angerufen jetzt Adresse angegeben Abzocke??*

hi
also soll sollen meine eltern lieba zahlen oda 
mfg


----------



## passer (5 Februar 2008)

*AW: 01803333952 angerufen jetzt Adresse angegeben Abzocke??*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hi
> also soll sollen meine eltern lieba zahlen oda
> mfg





Nein, es sei denn diese haben zuviel Geld.
Aber auch in dem Falle würde ich mir mit dem Geld lieber die Wände tapezieren, als nur einen müden Cent an diese Abz. zu zahlen.

Können kann dir die Firma außer unzählige bedrohende Mahnungen garnix.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Februar 2008)

*AW: 01803333952 angerufen jetzt Adresse angegeben Abzocke??*

also 
noch was
an dem tag waren meine mutter nicht da
dafür gibts beweise
ich war an dem tag allein zuhause
und was heißt des dann
also könnten sie scho die fahrlässigkeit nachweisen oda 
und daraus folgt dass sie uns anzeigen können
mfg


----------



## passer (5 Februar 2008)

*AW: 01803333952 angerufen jetzt Adresse angegeben Abzocke??*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> also
> noch was
> an dem tag waren meine mutter nicht da
> dafür gibts beweise
> ...





Anzeigen wegen was.
Anrufen einer 0180er Nummer.?:roll:
Mann kein Hektik. Die Briefe der Firma ignorieren und gut is....
Über die rechtlichen Aspekte werde ich mich nicht auslassen, da dann wieder das Sternchen das vorherschende Zeichen sein wird. Aber wie ich schon geschrieben habe: Du hat nix zu befürchten, die Firma wird nichts durchgreifendes unternehen (können) 
Lies doch mal in anderen Foren bezüglich dieser Problematik.
Drohungen komme, aber das war es auch.

Aber durch solche Ängstlichen wie dich und andere verdienen solche Firmen ihr Geld.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: 01803333952 angerufen jetzt Adresse angegeben Abzocke??*

hi
also um alles noch mal zusammen zu fassen 
ich habe die  01803333952 angerufen 
jetzt kommt eine rechnung von 49 € 
jetzt weigere ich mich diese summe zu zahlen
und nun
anzeigen können sie mich nich 
hinzu kommt dass sie auch keine polizei rufen und sonst was stimmts?
es werden nur mahnungen kommen 
welche ich ignorieren soll oda
heute is nämlich ne mahnung angekommen *rolleyes*
obwohl die rechnung erst vor ner woche oda so kam 
stimmt die zusammenfassung in etwa so oda
@passer bist du dir ganz sicher
ich will nich am ende doch die rechnung zahlen und dann noch die ganzen anderen beträge die durch die mahnungen entstanden sin
mfg


----------



## passer (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: 01803333952 angerufen jetzt Adresse angegeben Abzocke??*

100 Prozentig. Du hast nix zu befürchten.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: 01803333952 angerufen jetzt Adresse angegeben Abzocke??*

ok
und ich hab aba ja die nummer benutzt
auch wegen dem können sie mich nich anzeigen 
dass ich nich zahle
meine eltern wollen gründe 
kannst du mir welche geben die ich auch gegen die firma da "einsetzen" kann
zb irgendwelche gesetze oda sonst irgendwas
mfg


----------



## passer (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: 01803333952 angerufen jetzt Adresse angegeben Abzocke??*

Gründe zu nennen wäre wohl Rechtsberatung, und da ist man besonders hier allergisch. Also teile deinen Eltern mit, das sie nichts zu befürchten haben.
Wenn die hier oder in anderen Boards liest , dürfte dir auffallen, das meine Aussagen auch stimmen.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: 01803333952 angerufen jetzt Adresse angegeben Abzocke??*

vielen vielen dank 
immer wieder gut diese foren^^
kannst du mir die gründe meine mail schicken 
[...]
ich will die gründe nich gegen die firma anwenden nur meine eltern wollen sie haben ...^^
mfg

_[Mailadresse entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## KatzenHai (9 Februar 2008)

*AW: 01803333952 angerufen jetzt Adresse angegeben Abzocke??*

Dann sag deinen Eltern, dass sie die Gründe
a) entweder durch Lesen hier sich selbst finden und verstehen können, oder
b) gegen Entgelt von Verbraucherzentrale oder Rechtsanwalt bekommen.

Wenn beides deinen Eltern zu viel ist, weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter. Denn so viel wird Eltern in DE schon zugemutet, wenn es um die Belange der Kinder geht ...

Im Topicbereich "*Grundsatzartikel*" finden sich Artikel z.B. zu Minderjährigenverträgen und so.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 November 2008)

*AW: 01803333952 angerufen jetzt Adresse angegeben Abzocke??*

ich habe jetzt auch so eine rechnung bekommen von call solutions obwohl wir bei einem quiz aus dem fernsehen mitgespielt haben,und wir wurden zu dieser servicenummer anscheind umgeleitet was kann man jetzt tun was sehr komisch ist das die postleitzahl von uns nicht stimmt und das ich nur mit nachnahme angeschrieben wurde.Bitte um antwort


----------

